# Growing Hops - Adelaide Hills



## Frank (11/5/08)

This is a call out to DrSmurto and braufrau, et al.
I was going through a couple of threads from last year regarding growing hops and see you both (and others) purchased some.
From readings it is claimed you don't grow flowers in the first year. 
How did the Mt Torrens Goldings and Stirling Goldings perform? Did you get any flowers? 
Just trying to forward plan the potential purchases of rhizomes in the coming months. I am planning to plant some at Mt Pleasant, I also have access to commercial glass houses if anyone has experience in growing indoor.
Thanks in advance.
Boston


----------



## drsmurto (12/5/08)

My 2 Goldings didnt do anything in their 1st year, didnt even poke their heads above ground. The cluster was premature, twice and eventually got to about 1m high. The chinook was like a weed and i ended up getting some flowers (5g dry) and the tiny little cascade struggled for about 3 months with one shoot and gave up shortly after.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (12/5/08)

DrSmurto said:


> My 2 Goldings didnt do anything in their 1st year, didnt even poke their heads above ground. The cluster was premature, twice and eventually got to about 1m high. The chinook was like a weed and i ended up getting some flowers (5g dry) and the tiny little cascade struggled for about 3 months with one shoot and gave up shortly after.




I have been entertaining the idea as well but will do some research first. So what is your opinion so far or is it to early to tell, actually I suppose it is.

BYB


----------



## drsmurto (12/5/08)

I will reserve judgement till the end of the 2nd season. If they dont produce plenty they will be ripped out and flogged. Literally.


----------



## kirem (12/5/08)

I have my many varieties growing in the Adelaide Hills. The youngest was planted about 3 years ago. They need a year to set themselves up, the rhizome size increases a lot in the first year.

I have grow hops for sometime now and notice that the varieties act differently each season.


----------



## Frank (13/5/08)

Thanks Guys. 
I will see if I can buy a few when HopsWest release them on Ebay in the next couple of months.


----------

